# Butterfly valve installation



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Got a 1 1/2 butterfly valve in last week for this navy job I'm currently on. Never seen one so small(that's what she said). I've only seen 2" and bigger. Anyway, this one is shaped just like a sweat ball valve. Question is that on THE disk, there's an o-ring. I've always seen and used the type with a resilant seat but never an o ring. Will there be any damage to this o ring if I sweat the darn thing in? The valve is at the jobsite so no pics.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

yes it will. pre - fab it all on the ground. wrap in wet towels. use best judgment.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Got a 1 1/2 butterfly valve in last week for this navy job I'm currently on. Never seen one so small(that's what she said). I've only seen 2" and bigger. Anyway, this one is shaped just like a sweat ball valve. Question is that on THE disk, there's an o-ring. I've always seen and used the type with a resilant seat but never an o ring. Will there be any damage to this o ring if I sweat the darn thing in? The valve is at the jobsite so no pics.


What brand is it? Some brands can be disassembled to protect the seal while soldering.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's the valve. When we order stuff for the Navy projects, we have to put "or equivilant" on every LI. Unfortunantly someone thinks that this is equivilant to a ball valve.
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Hmmm, I've actually never seen one of those. 
Prolly safe to solder ala your typical ball valve but I'd go with bigdaddyplumber and use a good heat sink on this one just to be sure.

*EDIT: According to Milwaukee Valves website the packing is nylon and the o-ring is viton so you should be safe to solder as per a regular ball valve without damage. IOW, same precautions: valve open, heat directed away from body, etc


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i would use to same steps in removing that stem as if i was to braze it.. this can be done with regular seated bvs why not this one..? try and remove the handle nut then the packing nut the steam usually sits in a notch in the ball try pulling the stem up and sliding the plate forward.??


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Here's the valve. When we order stuff for the Navy projects, we have to put "or equivilant" on every LI. Unfortunantly someone thinks that this is equivilant to a ball valve.
> Attached Thumbnails


At least it's a domestic product.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> i would use to same steps in removing that stem as if i was to braze it.. this can be done with regular seated bvs why not this one..? try and remove the handle nut then the packing nut the steam usually sits in a notch in the ball try pulling the stem up and sliding the plate forward.??


And once you solder the pipe on both ends, how are you going to put the disc back?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> And once you solder the pipe on both ends, how are you going to put the disc back?


AHH.. never mind i didnt look closely at your pic i just realized that the valve is not a two piece design nevermind then..


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Here's the valve. When we order stuff for the Navy projects, we have to put "or equivilant" on every LI. Unfortunantly someone thinks that this is equivilant to a ball valve.
> Attached Thumbnails


Is it possible to remove the o-ring while you solder it? May be too snug at the top and bottom, but might be worth a try if you're careful.


----------

